# 9/7 Another marlin and mahi



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Left an invitation on the need a crew section and Golfer72 came along for the trip. We met up at Daybreak at five with storms all over the place. Waiting until six and headed south dodging showers all of the way out. Arrived at the spur to see blended water, but not blue. Picked up six mahi and headed south quite a ways to find the bluest water I have seen in years. Trolled after locating a good bit of bait and hooked into a nice marlin. Stand up gear in a center console makes for a tiring fight! Great day on the water and enjoyed the company.


----------



## Golfer72 (Aug 19, 2014)

Should be noted.. He landed this on a 80w standing up in a center console with a bad and i mean bad belt and pretty much a dead boat fight- didn't chase this one down.

Fish had some serious shoulders to him during the fight which was for all reasons a real fight.

Kudos to the angler on this one- well deserved and succesful release! Great time on the water


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome!!! nice blue!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats!! The Terrafin Chlorophyll image showed the blue water to be 8 miles south of the spur when you were there...was it?


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

The blue water began around 10NM south of the spur.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job man! That's a stud fish!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice Catch!!!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Antytime you start a report with "another marlin" you know it was a good trip! Thanks for posting report and pic!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Sounds like a great day. Congrats!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn...great water with a great fish. Nice report.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Golfer72 (Aug 19, 2014)

I can confirm after being on the boat, the blue water out that far was within the top 2 cleanest blue waters I've ever seen including Australia, Hawaii, and the bahamas (not to mention dead flat with little current but full of bait).. If the weedlines get a good wind and tighten up instead of being isolated, game on to all!! Catch em up!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job! Congrats.


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Great fish and beautiful water. Congrats on a great trip


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome Catch!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice report, and great job landing that blue the hard way!! I'm jealous lol!! Good job out there!


----------

